# Big E 60hr Tuna Trip 2/19



## snarfer35 (Nov 1, 2007)

They need 5 more people in order for this trip to sail. Come on you know you want to go.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*trip*

How much?


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

*cost?*



surfdad_96712 said:


> How much?


$650.00


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

How many more needed? Cost still at 650


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

what time does the Big E depart on Friday and what time does it return on Sunday?


----------



## bigscrnman (Feb 19, 2009)

leaves the dock 6am friday returns 6pm sunday.


----------

